# no-ip isn't updating

## clinger

I recently installed no-ip, emerged noip-update.  I set up the configuration file with my information and started the process.  I checked my logs and it showed that my no-ip account had been updated with the current ip. 

A little while later I check back to see if the update interval was working and it wasn't.  I have it set to update every 30 minutes and the only time it updates is if I restart the service.  

I ran  ps -e | grep noip and got this:

5573 ?        00:00:00 noip2

Did I setup something wrong?

----------

## aztech

Hi

I have not tried noip-updater for the reason I'm using DynDNS.org.

Are you sure it's meant to update even if your IP has not been changed ?

In that case, maybe there is a flag or something to force-update.

Check it out.

I'm using ddclient to update my DynDNS account and that works great!

It has syslogging and e-mail support about updates and errors.

The SVN-version of ddclient also supports no-ip.com, if you want to give it a try.

br

Andreas

----------

## MrSums

Are you closing noip-updater after using it? - by default it re-sets the dynamic dns when closed. I have altered my init file to read:

 *Quote:*   

> stop() {
> 
>         ebegin "Stopping noip"
> 
>         start-stop-daemon --oknodo --quiet --stop -x /usr/sbin/noip2
> ...

 

Commenting out the lines that re-set the noip address leaves the ip on until the next time it is needed. I am on a cable broadband so only a re-boot will release the ip address, so the noip-updater is not set to run automatically. Normally I get the 60-day warning from noip and re-run it then.

Hope this helps

----------

## clinger

no, I don't think I'm stopping it.  When I run ps -e | grep noip I get the following: 5553 ?        00:00:00 noip2

Doesn't that mean its running?

----------

## MrSums

Have you tried running /usr/sbin/noip2 on its own? Is the configuration output correct if you run

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/sbin/noip2 -S
> 
> 

 

----------

## clinger

The configuration output looks correct:

Process 5545, started as noip2 -c /etc/no-ip2.conf, (version 2.1.7)

Using configuration from /etc/no-ip2.conf

Last IP Address set XXX.XXX.XX.XX

Account user@mywebsite.com

configured for:

        host  mywebsite.no-ip.info

Updating every 5 minutes via /dev/eth0 with NAT enabled.

----------

## MrSums

So it seems to be working ok - why do you need it to run every 5 minutes? Seems to be very frequent. Have you tried to set it for a longer period? - say 25 hours?

----------

## clinger

I have it set for 5 minutes for testing.  I'll change it to something longer once I get it working.

----------

## MrSums

This may seem a stupid question, but how do you know it isn't working? - if it sets the address correctly it doesn't need to do anything else.

Are you checking the update date on noip.com to see if it is updating every 5 mins?

----------

## clinger

That is correct, I'm checking noip.com.  Also, there is nothing in the logs except if I stop and start the process.

----------

